# plant ID



## Orion7 (Jun 3, 2015)

What is this plant grows along the creek here in southern ohio


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Looks like Japanese Knotweed.


----------



## COAL REAPER (Jun 24, 2014)

yep


----------



## Orion7 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks; I was reading about it just now, and apparently it is very invasive. It is all over the side of the road about 5 miles from here, and the honey bees are all over it. thought I would put some closer to my hives but that might not be a good Idea if it is that invasive.


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Yup bees love knotweed, nope you never want one in your yard. I let my bees work on knotweed and blackberry and sumac in somebody else’s yard.


----------



## giarc18 (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes I found some in my neck of the woods and pulled over to inspect it. 
I couldn't believe my eyes! Bees everywhere! I was amazing to see sooo many bees working this large patch of knotweed. So cool..


----------

